# للمساعدة في مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير



## digital1415 (17 يونيو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]لتقديم المساعدة في مجال المشاريع الهندسية و الأبحاث العلمية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المشورة والمساعدة في[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] مشاريع التخرج ورسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في مجالات علوم الحاسوب و التخصصات الهندسية و تكنولوجيا المعلومات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خبرة واسعة في تقديم المساعدة الى طلاب الجامعات الأردنية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] والطلاب الدارسين في[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] بريطانيا واستراليا و منطقة الخليج العربي.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]الشركة مختصة ( فقط ) في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية بكل اقسامها بالاضافة الى تخصصات علوم الحاسوب و مكونة من كادر عمل من حملة شهادة الماجستير و الدكتوراه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خدمات الشركة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المساعدة في البرمجة لتخصصات كلية الحاسوب و كلية الهندسة بكافة اقسامها[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للغات البرمجة التالية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]C++ , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]C_sharp[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]MATLAB , JAVA[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]PHP , Oracle , Flash[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية و الدوائر المطبوعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] PCB[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقديم دورات هندسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و برمجيه عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في مشاريع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التخرج و رسائل الماجستير و تشمل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot], MATLAB [/FONT][FONT=&quot] IE3D / HFSS [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]NS2 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot] JAVA[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [/FONT][FONT=&quot]PIC-MICRO CONTROLLER , ASP.NET[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقديم محاضرات خاصة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و افكار عبر الايميل لمساعدة الطالب في مشاريع التخرج و رسائل الماجستير مثل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Neural Network , GSM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Genetic Algorithm[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Image Processing[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OFDM[/FONT][FONT=&quot] , [/FONT][FONT=&quot]WIMAX[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خدمة تقديم الفكرة لمشروع التخرج او رسالة الماجستير [/FONT][FONT=&quot](مجانا)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خدمة عمل البروبزل المبدئي (مجانا)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خدمة طلب أي بيبر من مجلة علمية محكمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مجانا)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال و الاستفسار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يرجى كتابة الطلب بوضوح و ارساله عبر الايميل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]BRADFORD_EDS[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]@[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]YAHOO.COM[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Skype : BRADFORD_EDS [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Mobile : 00962785743565[/FONT]​


----------



## ESRAAH (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم المساعده في مشروع تخرجي فهو عن hand over of wimax mobile فانا لا اعرف عن هذه التقنيه الاالقليل ومساعدتي في ايجاد كود ماتلاب ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## digital1415 (17 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام

ارجو التواصل عبر الايميل و سيتم الرد على طلبكم

*[font=&quot]bradford_eds[/font]​ [font=&quot]@[/font]​ [font=&quot]yahoo.com

[/font]​*
مع الشكر


----------



## ahmadch (28 مايو 2012)

​_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
_​انا اريد مساعدة لدي مشروع تخرج حول fpga واريد افكار 
او application mobile وشكرا"​


----------

